# Toys in the bedroom



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife and i have recently been using a couple toys. After some reservation and denying that she had tried them and my pushing her she started using them and now lets me use them on her. Now she enjoys. I should point out that she easily climaxes from all sources. The few times i have used them on her she has abbruptly stopped me and wanted me insider her instead. Afterword discussing it she agreed she loved it but, expressed concern that she would "get used to it too much". Implying that, that regular, non-electric sex might become not as good. Actually she said she has heard of women who that happened too. Candidly, one of the reasons that i have gotten these things is to take her to new places orgasmically that I would not be able to do with my hand, Di# or mouth. I think the reason she stops me because she is on the bring of having an "OMG ground shaking O" and is perhaps selfconscous about really having me see how much she really enjoys it. I really can't imagine that I would ever get bothered by the fact that this device could do things i can't. 

I would really love to see her go absolutely crazy with this thing. Part of me wants to tie her up and really use these things on her till she screams repeadedly but, that is my wish not hers. 

??
1)Should i push the issue issue as she doesn't want to hurt my feelings. 
2)Is there a "pandoras" box of sorts where she would grow accostomed to what the vibrator can deliver. 

I would love to hear your insight.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't force the issue. I would continue to try to discuss it with her, but be gentle and try to not act angry/frustrated if she continues to refuse. 

There is (supposedly) the possibility that she could become...not addicted to a vibrator, but desensitized to a point, where anything less than what a vibrator does won't get her off. Personally, I used vibrators in the years before I met my boyfriend, and there's never been an issue with me having an orgasm when he and I are together. 

She may very well be self conscious about having an amazing orgasm with you watching her. That may not be something you two can ever really talk about, as if she's self conscious about having one, she definitely won't want to talk about it. But...you could try to do things in such a way one night where she can't stop herself from having that orgasm.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't force it. Just talk with her about it, express your desire to see her have an O with the toys. She might go for it, but just discuss it, don't force it.

I have had toys in the bedroom throughout my adult life. I spent a lot of years single and thus had plenty of solo use for them. Since being married we have used them as a couple and have quite a collection. To my point, she will not end up preferring them over you. At least I highly doubt it. I certainly have never preferred them over the real deal. They have their place and can be fun to use. But those toys are certainly no replacement for the real thing.


----------

